# External HDD for Bolt?



## chrismuraglia (Jan 18, 2016)

HI. I decided that I have had enough with FIOS ridiculous equipment fees, so I ordered a 500G Bolt, 2 Minis and a cable card. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a 1Tb or bigger external HDD?

Thanks for any info


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

It has to be a specific WD device, and that is hard to find. You're better option is to get a bigger internal drive, by: (1) Buying a 1GB Tivo; (2) Installing a larger drive; or (3) Buying one through Weaknees. http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-bolt-4k-series6.php

Do you know though that you need more? My viewing habits are such that I've never gone over 50% of the 500GB drive, and back when I had WMC on a PC my 500GB drive was big enough for the OS, my pictures and my recordings while on 10 days of vacation (although I did strip some of that out so it didn't record things like the news and the wife's daytime shows).


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Its a very easy upgrade to drop in a $95 2GB replacement internal drive ( http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Seaga...id=1453241402&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+seagate ).

This video shows how --


----------

